# Partner Visa: Offshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100)



## Wynandbez (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi All,

Im from South Africa

My wife was on her parents application for PR
We married Novmber 2009
She got Pregnant and we had the baby april 2010 they received their PR in September/October2010 we me and the baby went with her and her mom, dad and siter and brother to validate for a 3 week holiday in Mach2011
My Wife's Aunt Lives there for 7-8 years now
her Mom and Dad are heading there permanently next month
and I need to apply for me and the Baby for PR as well

What is my Quickest option ?
Agent vs No agent?
And can anybody give me an idea on the time line?


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello friend,

Have you tried looking at the DIAC website?
Here's the link. 
Family - Visas & Immigration
It would give u a better idea on what VISA to use.

An agent who knows what he's doing would definitely be good. 
Time line would depend on what VISA u applied for. Here is the link on the various VISA

Client Service Charter

hope this information helps


----------



## OzMove (Jul 20, 2011)

Wynandbez said:


> What is my Quickest option ?
> Agent vs No agent?
> And can anybody give me an idea on the time line?


I am just starting to get things together. It takes 3 to 6 months for them to process your visa. You get your temp and then your permanent. You can work on the temp and medicare I think. 

So the process time is up to 6 months, but remember you need all kinds of evidence, like sponsers letters. You also need a SA police clearance certificate. I am waiting for mine now. IT have been almost a month and I believe it can take up to 3 months! My british police clearance arrived a week ago. You will need a police clearance for each country you have lived in for more than 12 months. 

You need a full birth certificate, one that shows both parents name also. Then a full medical. I am still trying to figure out how that works. 

You can cross check my facts but this site -> Australia Visa - The Rules, The Procedure, The Documents

is the official australian agent in Cape Town, you have to work through them or go to pretoria. Please check it out yourself and let me know if i am right. 

Good luck.


----------



## sushyhusbane (Dec 14, 2014)

I hope all visa get granted quickly


----------



## mayang (Nov 21, 2014)

sushyhusbane said:


> I hope all visa get granted quickly


How quick did you get your grant sushyhusbane? After getting a CO and passing the additional requirements... How long did you wait to get your visa...


----------

